# Safe to Work in Mud?



## Sean Lauren (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey all, complete tractor newb here. First tractor coming in a few weeks. I was curious how I might know in advance if a somewhat muddy/moist area will be safe to drive my RK24H into without getting stuck. Any tips or tricks to know without simply trying and getting stuck? Maybe something special I should do to the tires? Assume I know nothing. Thanks!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

depends on how deep. Do you have a diff lock or attachments on your tractor? A backhoe is fabulous for a struck tractor to pull itself out. A FEL can lift the front tires to put fill (logs, rocks, gravel) under if they sink in. sometimes you can "dump" or "roll back" the bucket to move the machine as well. If you are driving with an open diff and start to feel yourself getting stuck, locking the diff(s) will often get you out.

The large rear tires won't sink like the fronts.

The RK24H is smaller than I am used to, so it might act a little different. 

I never tried it myself, but you could probably use the bucket to pull the tractor out with a chain or rope to an anchor

you could also get tire chains if you know stuff is going to get torn up anyways.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Sean, welcome to the tractor forum.

It is best to go around an area that looks wet/muddy. Let it dry out and catch it later. If you go into it, best case scenario is you will make deep ruts that fill up with water and will be there for a long time. Worst case scenario is you will need a wrecker to get you out.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Sometimes it never dries out, but around here; swamp logging usually goes on in the winter.


----------



## Sean Lauren (Aug 28, 2020)

Groo said:


> Sometimes it never dries out, but around here; swamp logging usually goes on in the winter.


Ya know, I think I thought of waiting for winter and then I complete forgot about that option. Thanks for reminding me! Haha


----------

